# A hello from the Steel City



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

i'm not from PA, but I frequent the springs often in the winter time.

welcome 

and go eagles!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

originally from the other side of PA, but now in maryland. i've only been hitting up springs the last 2 seasons but i like it a lot.

E-A-G-L-E-S. EAGLES!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

flyyyyy eagles fly!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Booo Eagles! Haha. Actually Go Pens. They're winnin 7-1 right now and I think your Flyers are getting beat on. 

If either of you ever need someone to ride with at 7 springs let me know. I'm up there most weekends, sometimes through the week, and I'm usually off on my own.

Nice to meet you two.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

the springs just got 3 inches & have a few more in the forcast!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dan was talking springs for sunday i think but he might be staying up there saturday night. Jenn, you riding this weekend?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

i don't know, i'd need to find money. i just went broke buying christmas for my kids & family. 




> *shameless self-promotion plug:*
> 
> support my addiction! buy my shit! heady handmade gear!
> makes a great gift for that sweet sistah you love!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Yea, conditions are looking decent for the weekend. I'll probably be there sunday. Buying a my new board that day!

Looks like you have a talent there, NRG. I don't think I could get away with wearing that though. hah. And I dont think I have any sweet sistahs to buy for either!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks, it was worth a shot, you know?!


so everything's working out. a lady just came & bought my 55 gallon aquarium off me for $100, so i've got the money to go ride now! tomorrow is definitely my better day, so that's the plan...

anyone wanna come along???


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

dangg i wish. looks like a couple mountains are opening here in WA this weekend. I'm sooo ready to board


----------

